# Shrinking goldfish



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey all.

It has become quite apparent to my family, that one of the goldfish have shrunk. 
The definitely use to be the same size and one has got smaller rather than the other getting bigger. Has been smaller for about a year.

Otherwise seems to be fine.

History: they were won at a fate 15 years ago, and had been plucked out of the vicarage pond that morning so don't know anything before that. The big one is 5 inches, the smaller one is 3 inches.

My dad cleans them out fairly regularly. He says he hasn't used tap safe stuff in about 10 years. They also only gained an air pump in June, prior to this, only had a filter.

Help and advice would be appreciated. I'm aware that it may just be old age and he may just be on the way out.


----------

